# Advanced M2: UR/LU & UL/RU combo's



## m0nkiem0nkie (Jun 16, 2020)

While I learned 3BLD edges doing M2, the following tutorials helped me to get a better understanding of Advanced M2, which basically provides efficient 3-style alg’s where possible:

Mark’s: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/advanced-m2-guide.56076/

Josh’s: 




However, I have not encountered the following solutions to below combo’s before, though it may be widely known. Nevertheless, to all those that, like me, were not aware of them yet:

*With DF as a buffer:

UR –> LU: [S’, Rw U Rw’]
LU –> UR: [Rw U Rw’, S’]

UL –> RU: [S, Lw’ U’ Lw]
RU –> UL: [Lw’ U’ Lw, S]*

Those S-moves may be awkward in the beginning, but this just takes time to get used to them.

What makes these cases so useful is that now you can use UR and UL as a setup helper position, which brings some similarity with TuRBo.

The symmetry of these alg’s makes them easy to remember as well.

Have fun!


----------

